# Bronze Khaki Field Mechanical



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

It was only a matter of time:
















Source:








HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL H69459530


Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical watch, Caliber H50. Mechanical clock with power reserve of 80 hours, three needles calendar, manual loading. Bronze box and close titanium with sapphire crystal.




www.nicols.es


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

With calendar?


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## prflores (Jan 2, 2019)

Very cool! And a perfect watch to release in bronze. I finally picked up a Mechanical last week in PVD black but I’d be tempted to upgrade to this.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting. 

Looks good in the pictures, but seeing a wrist shot here will help me make up my mind.....


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting that Hamilton is offering more variations. But not a fan of the bronze craze.


----------



## abccoin (Jul 18, 2012)

I like bronze in certain applications...this dial design seems like a particularly good match for bronze. Nice work Hamilton.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

K42 said:


> Interesting that Hamilton is offering more variations. But not a fan of the bronze craze.


+1


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Seems like a pretty good entry point into the field (heh) of bronze watches. I think it’s a win.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Where can I get one??


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Rickster27b said:


> Where can I get one??


Right now it is a negative for they have not even been officially announced let alone released.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Interesting that the link is dead after only 16 days.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

jtlynn23 said:


> Interesting that the link is dead after only 16 days.


Not really. The store should never have posted it in the first place because it had not been officially announced. For all we know, Hamilton may delay its announcement and release for a number of reasons.


----------



## PowerDubs (Sep 11, 2019)

I want this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful! Actually, the bronze suits the model particularly well. Can't wait to see one in real life.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just noticed that Hamilton has released the Khaki Field Mechanical Bronze (H69459530) and is fitted to a titanium case back and sells for 1,040 CAD, 825 USD, or 745 EUR.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

I like this a lot. I’d order this immediately if I didn’t already have a bronze watch on the way.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I just noticed that Hamilton has released the Khaki Field Mechanical Bronze (H69459530) and is fitted to a titanium case back and sells for 1,040 CAD, 825 USD, or 745 EUR.
> View attachment 15954205


Those prices are insane.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Just purchased one. I have wanted a khaki field for awhile, and this made my decision very easy. 

Overpriced? Maybe.... Worth it for me? 100%, and that's what matters .


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Those prices are insane.


Yeah, you are right. The bronze casing cost is approx. 50% more than the stainless steel casing. Maybe once the reviews come out (Monochrome and Fratello), we will have a better understanding of the pricing composition.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Almost certainly be a good quality bronze alloy too unlike cheaper bronze watches that oxidise if you even think about them.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I just don’t understand the whole bronze craze. Obviously this KFM is not for me but glad that you guys have another choice for this model. Meanwhile I’ll continue enjoying my PVD version on the sidelines.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

I think the bronze matches the styling of this watch so well. I'm going to love watching it patina.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, that’s a good idea. I think the bead-blasted steel is more conceptually consistent, but…it looks great. I’ve had some stupid-shmancy watches, still do to a lesser degree, but most days my bead blasted KFM with the squared-off lugs and the super-legible dial and the low profile is my all-time favorite. If they made a “sterile“ dial that left off the brand it would be the world’s greatest watch. I think it’s the actual true embodiment of the Rolex Explorer mythology. To some degree the bronze spoils the purpose-driven mojo, but then again…it looks good.

I’ve said it before, I’ll say it again…I’m digging the Hamilton brand, leveraging all the R&D, manufacturing scale, and customer support of Swatch Group and offering not-to-gussied designs that are substantively second to none for more reasonable prices. They lured me back from Apple Watch. I‘ve found my lane.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fratello released their initial impressions of the Khaki Field Bronze Mechanical, in which they stated the bronze used for the watch casing is CuSn8. ►► Hamilton Field Khaki Bronze (2021) Is The Best Novelty This Year

I have also attached Wound For Life's article on the technical notes on bronze watch cases. Technical Notes: Bronze Watch Cases - Wound For Life


----------



## Arnosch (Jun 22, 2021)

When I saw this announced it did bring that flicker of ”yeah baby” to my eye. Very interested to see how this Patina’s with the bead blasted case. Overall I think this ones a winner and would pull the cash out for this one.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

These are great $400-500 watches. Paying more than that may leave you feeling a bit empty. 2nd hand, would buy one all day at the right price.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I can't wait to see this model in person myself. Having liked bronze from a distance in my personal collection it might be time to finally add one.


----------



## Arnosch (Jun 22, 2021)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Fratello released their initial impressions of the Khaki Field Bronze Mechanical, in which they stated the bronze used for the watch casing is CuSn8. ►► Hamilton Field Khaki Bronze (2021) Is The Best Novelty This Year
> 
> I have also attached Wound For Life's article on the technical notes on bronze watch cases. Technical Notes: Bronze Watch Cases - Wound For Life


I think Fratello nailed the differentiation of this release, "it's a daily grinder". I couldn't agree more that this is a watch you can just wear without fussing over it. Yeah the price may be a bit more on the precious side of a Hamilton Field, but it doesn't feel like it needs to be a statement in the watch box, it just is a watch you want to wear.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Very tempted by this. I had a Khaki field a while ago now, and it was one of my favorite watches. Sold it and regretted ever since. This one, in bronze and a little smaller would be an awesome replacement.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

I love my KFM even with the ETA 2801. It is closest to the original Hamis American GIs were wearing
in Vietnam and elsewehere until the early 80s. 
When I buy a watch because of its ancestors, it has to come as close as possible to the original.


----------



## Doheth (May 23, 2007)

I'm pleased to see this. I'm a fan of patina, and for that reason bronze watches have apealed to me. But I'm about diver'd out, which limits my options.

I'm curious if they will ever create a Pilot Pioneer Mechanical in bronze. I think I might prefer that.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Interesting comment on the Fratello Watches post.

_FYI: I received the watch today. The strap is paper thin. The case is wrapped in multiple layers of plastic and if it is removed, you can't return the watch. This may not sound like a big deal, but you can't truly see how the watch looks on wrist through so many layers of plastic. I didn't take a chance. I returned mine._

I am shocked the strap is paper thin. Maybe this is normal for Hamilton. My khaki bronze hasn't shown up yet, and I have yet to own another Hamilton. I do understand the plastic wrapping. As soon as thats off, the patina journey begins.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

bmilleker said:


> Interesting comment on the Fratello Watches post.
> 
> _FYI: I received the watch today. The strap is paper thin. The case is wrapped in multiple layers of plastic and if it is removed, you can't return the watch. This may not sound like a big deal, but you can't truly see how the watch looks on wrist through so many layers of plastic. I didn't take a chance. I returned mine._
> 
> I am shocked the strap is paper thin. Maybe this is normal for Hamilton. My khaki bronze hasn't shown up yet, and I have yet to own another Hamilton. I do understand the plastic wrapping. As soon as thats off, the patina journey begins.


I own four Hamilton watches (Khaki, Khaki Titanium, Ventura, and Jazzmaster) and _none_ of them have "paper-thin" straps.

It makes me wonder what the reviewer actually got.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

I just received mine. The strap is not paper thin, but its very pliable, which may give off that impression. I don't like nato straps, so I wont be using it anyways. But as far as nato straps go for me, its very nice, and smells incredible.

Regarding the plastic wrap, its easily removable without tearing the sticker that says "cant be returned if opened". I removed mine without issue.

This watch, so far, checks the boxes of why I originally wanted a Khaki. Thin, not too big, not too small, reputable company with some history, and this model just happens to be bronze so it adds a touch of uniqueness. Overpriced? Maybe. Who cares. I'm happy. Its a beautiful rose gold color at the moment.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice! Post a pic if you can.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm out right now, but snapped a quick pic with my phone.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

bmilleker said:


> I'm out right now, but snapped a quick pic with my phone.


Looks great. I think I'll need this model in my collection as well. What strap do you have it on?


----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

bmilleker said:


> I'm out right now, but snapped a quick pic with my phone.


Wondering how this is looking after some time to patina?


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Looks great. I think I'll need this model in my collection as well. What strap do you have it on?


Sorry for the delayed reply. I missed the ending of your comment.

Its a WatchGecko black cordura strap. I am a huge fan of cordura.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Nitsab said:


> Wondering how this is looking after some time to patina?


Its actually aging quite slowly. Based on the Revolution video, I thought it was going to patina quickly. Either way, its not a big deal. It just surprised me.

I'll get a photo later today.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I like how the word "patina" appears to have become a verb.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Attached are some photos. I don't think you can see any difference in appearance through the photos. But there is a slight change. It was darkened slightly in some areas.

I am loving this watch. Would I love it if it wasn't bronze, yup! But it takes a rather common watch and pushes it in to the unique territory, and makes it that much more special when wearing it.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks nice! Vance.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Love the look of this watch! Now, combine this case with the rest of the “Murph”


----------



## PowerDubs (Sep 11, 2019)

Woodpuppy said:


> Love the look of this watch! Now, combine this case with the rest of the "Murph"


Ohh... never thought of that. Hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I finally got to check one of these out in person last week and did a quick video. I enjoyed my time with it although I think I'd try out several different strap options.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

I didn’t love this one in the marketing photos but it looks great on the wrist shots in this thread. Interesting concept. I still prefer the PVD options for the KFM myself.


----------



## bmilleker (Jul 17, 2020)

Here are a couple photos from today showing the patina progress. Its getting darker, and im really enjoying it. It looks incredible on this rich brown strap.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Great photos in the thread. I love this piece, and bronze watches in general. I am even more impressed to see someone like Hamilton doing a watch up like this, certainly not something I would have expected. This may be my next bronze watch purchase over the C.Ward I have been looking at...


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

SCD said:


> Yeah, that’s a good idea. I think the bead-blasted steel is more conceptually consistent, but…it looks great. I’ve had some stupid-shmancy watches, still do to a lesser degree, but most days my bead blasted KFM with the squared-off lugs and the super-legible dial and the low profile is my all-time favorite. If they made a “sterile“ dial that left off the brand it would be the world’s greatest watch. I think it’s the actual true embodiment of the Rolex Explorer mythology. To some degree the bronze spoils the purpose-driven mojo, but then again…it looks good.
> 
> I’ve said it before, I’ll say it again…I’m digging the Hamilton brand, leveraging all the R&D, manufacturing scale, and customer support of Swatch Group and offering not-to-gussied designs that are substantively second to none for more reasonable prices. They lured me back from Apple Watch. I‘ve found my lane.


Agreed on all points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like supply chain problems have impacted the availability of this baby, but I'll wait!


----------



## Xav76 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Kalae (Jan 7, 2022)

How are these holding up for the folks who pulled the trigger? It looks like they're back in stock on the Hamilton site and I'm trying really hard not to add-to-cart.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

I have a few H10s and they’re all accurate and trouble free.


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Kalae said:


> How are these holding up for the folks who pulled the trigger? It looks like they're back in stock on the Hamilton site and I'm trying really hard not to add-to-cart.



I’ve had mine for a little over a month now, and it’s the watch I currently wear daily. The patina on mine has been slow, but around the third week I noticed parts of it getting slightly darker. It’s been running really great with no issues whatsoever. 

I’ve been trying out a few different straps with it, mainly single pass ones—the wide looking gap between the case and the springbar is the only thing I don’t like about this style, although I prefer single pass straps anyways.


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

I hadn't considered a bronze case until I went to try on an IWC pilot spitfire. The bronze one was amazing in the flesh, so started a search for bronze field/pilot before seeing this Hamilton. Ticks all the boxes and is definitely the value for money play over the IWC.


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

A few more pics of my bronze field after a little over a month of wear. The patina has taken longer to show up than I thought it would! Probably because I haven‘t been outdoors as much lately. Although, it seems every week it looks a little different—ever changing in subtle ways.


----------



## Maxime7645 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

On a Crown and Buckle Chevron Bronze


----------



## DLSVRF (Jan 3, 2022)

Damn these are so tempting… already have 1 bronze watch but… 2 seems better.


----------



## biomed (Dec 20, 2010)

I just received mine a few minutes ago from Hamilton via UPS. No matter how much I wind it the watch will only run 10 seconds or less. No resistance in winding. BUMMER!


----------



## biomed (Dec 20, 2010)

biomed said:


> I just received mine a few minutes ago from Hamilton via UPS. No matter how much I wind it the watch will only run 10 seconds or less. No resistance in winding. BUMMER!


Called Hamilton. They sent me a return shipping label. I requested a new watch.


----------



## Pangaea (Nov 13, 2016)

Great strap PS! Where did you get it? Thanks...




PotatoSmashed said:


> A few more pics of my bronze field after a little over a month of wear. The patina has taken longer to show up than I thought it would! Probably because I haven‘t been outdoors as much lately. Although, it seems every week it looks a little different—ever changing in subtle ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16373245
> ...


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Pangaea said:


> Great strap PS! Where did you get it? Thanks...


I got this strap from ‘Hidesandstitches’—HidesAndStitches | Etsy—on etsy! It’s one of those simple pass through straps with the button stud. I’ve been using these on some of my watches because I find them to be very comfortable. A potential drawback is that the design may be less secure (for more active situations) than a buckle, although I haven’t had any issues with them—or even close to—coming undone. I just wear it with the stud near the inner (thumb side) part of my wrist and it stays out of the way. Feels nice not to have a buckle and keepers on it.


----------



## TheSmead77 (11 mo ago)

does the bronze have the same texture as the normal steel version? One of my favorite things about the regular version is how well it hides wear


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

TheSmead77 said:


> does the bronze have the same texture as the normal steel version? One of my favorite things about the regular version is how well it hides wear


I haven’t seen the standard steel version in person, but based on photos, I believe it’s a similar finish—a bead/sandblasted look. I’ve found that my bronze one is resistant enough to normal wear, however, there is one thing I‘ve noticed: As the patina starts to form, the patina itself can get scuffed or ‘scratched’, which can reveal again the brighter bronze color underneath. So even though the bronze case itself is reasonably resistant to scratches and general wear, the patina isn’t! This might bother some people, aesthetically. Although, the patina will eventually start to come back in those areas over time. I guess that’s one of the interesting things—or not, depending on the individual—about bronze, it’s always changing.


----------



## Pangaea (Nov 13, 2016)

PotatoSmashed said:


> I got this strap from ‘Hidesandstitches’—HidesAndStitches | Etsy—on etsy! It’s one of those simple pass through straps with the button stud. I’ve been using these on some of my watches because I find them to be very comfortable. A potential drawback is that the design may be less secure (for more active situations) than a buckle, although I haven’t had any issues with them—or even close to—coming undone. I just wear it with the stud near the inner (thumb side) part of my wrist and it stays out of the way. Feels nice not to have a buckle and keepers on it.


Thanks for that, I am a big Etsy fan, thought it might have been from there. But good to confirm. Thinking about this watch but not sure of the issued strap. I like this one best so far of the aftermarket.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

DLSVRF said:


> Damn these are so tempting… already have 1 bronze watch but… 2 seems better.


HA HA...I have 2 bronze and 3 seems better! I think I might have to get one of these!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Removed the blasted bronze finish using a cape cod cloth and it revealed a polished bronze finish which patinas rather quickly.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Removed the blasted bronze finish using a cape cod cloth and it revealed a polished bronze finish which patinas rather quickly.


Looking great with that patina! Great tip about polishing off that blasted finish. Each time I see a new photo with a good patina developing I am tempted to get one of these.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Removed the blasted bronze finish using a cape cod cloth and it revealed a polished bronze finish which patinas rather quickly.


Hey, Question for you: Using Cape Cod cloth to polish a watch, can the cloth scratch or mar the sapphire crystal?


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

dustytriumph said:


> Hey, Question for you: Using Cape Cod cloth to polish a watch, can the cloth scratch or mar the sapphire crystal?


Good Question, If your watch has an AR coating on the outside, then yes. Cape Cod can remove it. Since this Hamilton has no outer AR coating on outside, its safe to use. Just remember that cape cod removes tiny parts of metal( very minor ) so its safe to use but don't over use it. Dont get addicted to the polished look...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

dustytriumph said:


> Hey, Question for you: Using Cape Cod cloth to polish a watch, can the cloth scratch or mar the sapphire crystal?











Cape Cod Cloth polish on my bronze


Just got this in last weekend. It came with a little patina already which is normal. I want to develop a natural patina but thought I'd start off fresh with a polish and see how it turns out with the cape cod cloth. Once it starts developing its patina I probably won't want to polish it so...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Good Question, If your watch has an AR coating on the outside, then yes. Cape Cod can remove it. Since this Hamilton has no outer AR coating on outside, its safe to use. Just remember that cape cod removes tiny parts of metal( very minor ) so its safe to use but don't over use it. Dont get addicted to the polished look...


Thanks. Yeah, I'd forgot that about the Cape Cod cloth and exterior AR. I was considering that and possibly removing the exterior AR years ago when I was interested in getting a Sinn 104. Instead I had Watchbuy's custom order me a 104 without the exterior AR. 

I'd never get 'addicted' to the polished look. I get bronze for the patina!! I saw a new vid on YT today of a bronze Hammie that had a hard boiled egg forced patina that I thought looked fantastic. So much so that I was ready to pull the trigger but then I saw they are out of stock at Gnomon which is where I was planning on getting one from.


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

Received mine today. I knew the strap wouldn't be for me so had a couple waiting to try. Think I'll stick with the sailcloth one for now, but can see a bit of a hunt for the perfect strap. Looking forward to seeing some patina.


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

Think I spoke too soon about the original strap, does suit it nicely.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Bronze


----------



## Mr.Wes (Dec 12, 2019)

Doheth said:


> I'm pleased to see this. I'm a fan of patina, and for that reason bronze watches have apealed to me. But I'm about diver'd out, which limits my options.
> 
> I'm curious if they will ever create a Pilot Pioneer Mechanical in bronze. I think I might prefer that.


I was just thinking the same thing about the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical! I also think it would look amazing in bronze.


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

Another day, another strap, some more patina.


















This is Strap Tailor NATO from the UK. Excellent quality and suits the bronze really well.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Bronze


Looks great. On my 'possible' list but I have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jt33301 said:


> Another day, another strap, some more patina.
> 
> View attachment 16871131
> 
> ...


Really diggin' that patina in the second shot. Natural?


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

dustytriumph said:


> Really diggin' that patina in the second shot. Natural?


Yes natural, did have a brief swim in the sea last week that jumped it along a bit more. Glad I left it to do its own thing.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jt33301 said:


> Yes natural, did have a brief swim in the sea last week that jumped it along a bit more. Glad I left it to do its own thing.


I have 2 bronze watches that I've let develop naturally and super glad I did. They are rich, mellow, subtle and complex in their variety. They have about 2 years of intermittent wrist time. Years ago I had a brass Helson Shark Diver that I chemically aged but I controlled it to be natural looking and not over done.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Still crossing fingers that maybe in a few years the price drops on these on the grey market, or deals can be had from time to time. I really like my Khaki King, and also a very similar bronze watch I picked up on AE to see if I liked bronze....I just can't justify spending over $1000 on a bronze field mechanical. Half that price and I'd buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Pangaea (Nov 13, 2016)

I must say these are looking a lot less appealing at their current price point. For not much more you can get a bronze Chris Ward C65 Sandhurst. Approved by MoD, 150m w/r and no lug gap between strap and watch.


----------

